
Army launches direct commissioning program for civilian cybersecurity experts - BravoCo
https://www.stripes.com/news/army-launches-direct-commissioning-program-for-civilian-cybersecurity-experts-1.500949
======
badrabbit
> "The candidates the Army is hoping to attract should have at least a
> bachelor’s degree"

Right.... 5 guys with a degree that already work in infosec jumping into that
program? Interesting if it actually works. Why the US government does not look
past a degree in lieu of experience I might never find out.

